# Phụ nữ sau khi sinh không nên ăn những thực phẩm nào?



## Vietcorset (5/1/19)

_Rất nhiều mẹ sau sinh có nhiều vấn đề thắc mắc là không nên ăn gì trong giai đoạn chăm lo con nhỏ. Những lời khuyên về dinh dưỡng Việt Corset nêu ra dưới đây sẽ giúp ích rất nhiều cho các mẹ trong quá trình hồi phục sau sinh._

Để sở hữu một cơ thể khỏe mạnh phục hồi tốt sau sinh. Các mẹ cần phải có một chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý. Kiêng khem những loại thực phẩm không tốt cho cơ thể. Một số thực phẩm quen thuộc thường ngày cũng có thể ảnh hưởng đến nguồn sữa mẹ và gây hại cho bé. Ngoài ra ăn uống không đúng cách còn khiến cơ thể mẹ khó phục hồi, sức khỏe kém…Dưới đây là những lời khuyên cho phụ nữ sau sinh không nên ăn thực phẩm gì.

*Những món ăn làm cho mẹ bị mất sữa*

_



_
_Những thực phẩm không được chọn lựa đúng cách dễ khiến phụ nữ sau sinh bị mất sữa_​
Tuy phải bổ sung dinh dưỡng từ các nguồn khác nhau. Nhưng để có đủ dưỡng chất cho con thì thực phẩm cũng không phải cái nào cũng tốt. Tùy loại sẽ phù hợp với mẹ nuôi con nhỏ. Sau đây là những loại thực phẩm phụ nữ sau sinh cần đặc biệt chú ý khi ăn, có khi là không nên ăn.

Ăn đồ ăn khô, thiếu nước và chất xơ: Quan niệm sau sinh cần phải ăn cơm nén chặt với thịt kho tiêu, nghệ. Hoăc các loại thức ăn khô đã vô tình khiến mẹ bị táo bón và ít sữa.
Món ăn nấu với măng, lá lốt là một trong những nguyên nhân khiến mẹ bị mất sữa. Thế nên phụ nữ sau sinh cần chú ý kiêng những món chứa các loại thực phẩm trên.
Bắp cải: Tuy rau bắp cải là một thực phẩm lành mạnh và chứa nhiều dinh dưỡng. Nhưng các bà bầu không nên ăn quá nhiều vì có thể dẫn đến tình trạng mất sữa. Bởi vì bắp cải thường được sử dụng để trị tắc sữa, làm giảm sưng tấy ngực.
Rau cần tây: Đây là loại rau thơm thường được dùng đẻ trang trí hoặc làm những món ăn có hương vị ngon, hấp dẫn. Tuy nhiên nó lại gây giảm khả năng tiết sữa.
Bạc hà: Một lượng nhỏ lá bạc hà có thể không gây ảnh hưởng gì. Nhưng thường xuyên ăn thực phẩm có chiết xuất này như bánh,kẹo,tinh dầu. Có thể làm ngưng lượng sữa một cách rõ rệt, thậm chí có thể gây mất sữa.
Mì tôm: Món ăn khoái khẩu của phụ nữ sau sinh. Có thể gây mất sữa vì thành phần lúa mạch trong mì tôm. Còn nếu mẹ dùng các loại mì không có thành phần lúa mạch thì ăn nhiều cũng khiến mẹ ít sữa đi.
*Những thực phẩm ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng sữa của phụ nữ sau sinh*

*Gia vị cay*

_



_
_Gia vị cay làm ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng sữa phụ nữ sau sinh_​

Các món ăn cay: Một số bà mẹ hay có thói quen ăn các loại gia vị như tiêu, ớt, tỏi…vì trong bữa ăn sẽ ngon miệng khi được nêm nếm đầy đủ. Tuy nhiên những gia vị này không có lợi cho cả mẹ lẫn bé trong giai đoạn cho bé bú. Việc này sẽ khiến bé bị táo bón, hay đau bụng và cáu gắt.
Tỏi: Nếu phụ nữ sau sinh cho con bú mà ăn tỏi. Thì mùi tỏi sẽ tồn tại ở trong sữa mẹ rất lâu. Thậm chí có thể kéo dài tới 2 giờ sau khi ăn. Một số trẻ sơ sinh nhạy cảm có thể thấy khó chịu bỏ bú vì phát hiện mùi lạ khó chịu ở trong sữa.
*Các loại thực phẩm khác*

Đậu phộng: Một số gia đình có tiền sử dị ứng đậu phộng. Khiến bé sinh ra cũng bị dị ứng. Nếu mẹ ăn đậu phộng trong thời gian cho con bú. Trẻ bị dị ứng đậu từ sữa mẹ, sẽ bị chàm, phát ban,…
Các loại cá có hàm lượng thủy ngân cao: Cá không khiến bé cảm thấy khó chịu hay chướng bụng. Nhưng thủy ngân ở trong cá sẽ nhiễm vào sữa của mẹ. Một số loại hải sản thông dụng có ít thủy ngân là tôm, cá ngừ đóng hộp, cá hồi và cá da trơn.
Rượu: Rượu là một trong những thức uống dễ gây ảnh hưởng đến nguồn sữa mẹ tiết ra. Nếu mẹ có thói quen uống rượu, đặc biệt là các loại rượu mạnh. Sẽ khiến con buồn ngủ, suy nhược và tăng cân bất thường.
Quả bơ: Dù bơ là trái cây giàu dinh dưỡng vì chứa nhiều Vitamin C và các chất béo lành mạnh. Nhưng trước khi ăn bạn phải thăm dò phản ứng của bé trước. Vì rất có thể bơ sẽ khiến dạ dày bé trở nên khó chịu và không tiêu hóa được.
*Những món ăn khiến phụ nữ sau sinh khó hồi phục sức khỏe*
Sau sinh thường hoặc sinh mổ, cơ thể chị em thường yếu hơn bình thường. Nên việc ăn uống cũng cần phải lưu ý để mẹ nhanh chóng hồi phục. Những thực phẩm khiến phụ nữ sau sinh dưới đây khiến mẹ khó tiêu, mệt mỏi nên cần tránh.

Thực phẩm nhiều dầu mỡ: Ăn nhiều dầu mỡ sẽ làm dạ dày không tiêu được thức ăn và cảm thấy khó chịu
Thực phẩm có tính hàn: Điển hình như cua đồng, rau đay, đồng thời cũng không nên ăn quá sớm những thức ăn tanh. Vì chúng sẽ gây ức chế ngưng tụ của máu, không có lợi đối với phụ nữ sau sinh mổ. Khiến vết thương trở nên mau lành
Tránh xa các thực phẩm gây sắc tố đen vì sẽ làm vết sẹo sâu hơn. Vì dụ như trứng, rau muống và thịt bò,… Những loại này gây lồi sẹo nên mẹ phải kiêng những món này sau sinh
_Việt Corset_ hiểu rõ được chị em phụ nữ sau sinh không nên ăn gì. Nên bài viết này giúp mẹ có một chế độ dinh dưỡng đúng đắn và mau hồi phục sức khỏe.


----------

